# HOW TO PREVENT TESTOSTERONE SIDE EFFECTS



## GymRat89 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been thinking of doiing a testosterone cycle, I have been researching a little and found a way to prevent major side effects of testosterone such as Acne, Hair Loss, bi*ch T*ts

so i got the below information from

http://www.mens-hormonal-health.com/testosterone-side-effects.html

*HOW TO PREVENT TESTOSTERONE SIDE EFFECTS!*

You hear it everywhere in the media. Testosterone side effects ranging from hair loss, impotence, a smaller penis, gynecomastia (breast enlargement), liver cancer, to roid rage. It's enough to make you run in horror, or not believe anything. I'm sure you remember being told horror stories of alcohol, marijuana, and masturbation as a teenager.

"You're going to kill brain cells, go blind, drop out of school, graduate to a crack head." You most likely didn't believe the lies then... are the side effects of testosterone any differant?

You know moderation and abuse are two differant things. True... there are some testosterone side effects, but you can manage them and reap the benefits with proper care. Most of the media hearsay is either overblown or down right lies!

*Most Common Testosterone Therapy Side Effects*

- Acne.

- Prostate enlargement (Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia/BPH).

- Bloating.

- Impotence and reduced libido.

- Gynecomastia/gyno (enlarged breast tissue aka "bitch tits").

- Hair loss.

The side effects of testosterone you don't get from the testosterone itself. It's from what the testosterone turns in to; estrogen and DHT (dihydrotestosterone). If you minimize these conversions, you won't get the problems.

Acne is generally caused by *high testosterone* and/or *high cortisol*.

*Best Acne Supplements*

- Vitamin A (10,000 - 50,000 IU).

- Vitamin B5 (1 - 10 grams).

They dry out your skin from the inside out, at the source. Trying to use topical treatments is a waste of time. If you can stop the oil from forming in the first place, you're home free.

Benign Prostatic Hypertrophy (BPH), bloating, erectile dysfunction, and gynocomastia are caused from *high estrogen*.

If you control estrogen, you control the majority of all testosterone side effects. The drug Arimidex (Anastrozole) taken at 0.25mg every other day (EOD) can control this side effect dead in it's tracks.

Arimidex is in the class of drugs call Aromatase Inhibitors. They prevent the conversion of testosterone to estrogen.

*Great Anti-Estrogen Supplements*

- Selenium 200mcg.

- Magnesium 500mg.

- Molybdenum 500mcg.

- MSM 3 grams.

- Vitamin A 10,000 IU.

- Vitamin B6 100mg.

- Vitamin C 1000mg.

- Zinc 50mg.

The most prominant killer to your hair, is the testosterone metabolite *DHT aka dihydrotestosterone*.

To prevent hair loss, your best bet is to lower DHT with the popular drug Propecia (Finasteride), that effectly blocks the conversion of testosterone to DHT. 1mg per day is generally sufficient.

You can also use the topical shampoo Nizoral (Ketoconazole), which blocks the effects of DHT in your scalp, thus preventing hair loss.


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

i would take this info with a pinch of salt and dnt let the sides bother you to much

stress=cortisol will cause you more trouble that good

some good info though


----------



## GymRat89 (Feb 10, 2009)

Also I would like to know if anyone has tried Testosterone injections, what they have done, i heard they do give you alot of mass and strength gains, but does a testosterone user need to take anything after the cycle like a PCT or something, and how long does the cycle run?

Thank You and I hope that information helps


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

the usual testoserone cycle will last between 6 and 12 wks with 10 wks being optimal

you will need PCT after wards and if a must


----------



## GymRat89 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah mate, thats what i was thinking, this would really help someone wanting to prevent hair loss or acne, after a testosterone intake


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Alcohol taken stupidly is going to cause you problems. Paracetamol taking in stupid doses will cause problems. Steroids taken stupidly can do the same.

If your smart with the chemical your be fine. I wouldn't worry about the sides to much just plan your course and pct well before starting.


----------



## GymRat89 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers, so do i get PCT from the same place i get testosterone from? because i have no idea, i mean i know where to get testosterone from my local gym can get me that stuff, but do you think he will be able to get me PCT? how much of tht would i have to take? and when


----------



## GymRat89 (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah mate, so true


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If you have a source who can supply you with test then i'm pretty certain they will be able to supple you with something to use for PCT. Nolva/Chlomid/HCG that sort of thing.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Impotence and reduced libido

id rag a anything with a pulse when im on


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TBH the stopping sides is BS. Your never gonna control the sides 100%. You'll get spots. You'll lose hair. Your sex drive will be up and down. You will cause your body stress. You can help deal with these but not eliminate them.

BUT make the choice, if you can life with it then do it, if you cant then dont bother starting IMO.

Personally I'd rather be bald and a little spotty but Huge and ripped, but I'm a junkie


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the worst side i have had in 20yrs is acne and slightly raised Cholesterol..

to be honest mate if you need to ask these questions you are no where near ready to use steroids i would leave it for a while and research even more


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think IMO that most of the sides people get are because they take more AAS than their body can use for muscle growth.

I find upto 750mg of test in me, i will get very little side effects, anything above that and i really bloat up, get bad acne and suffered increased MPB and dont see any muscular benefits.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

newdur said:


> Impotence and reduced libido
> 
> id rag a anything with a pulse when im on


You'd have to bloody catch me first, sweetheart! :whistling:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

newdur said:


> Impotence and reduced libido
> 
> id rag a anything with a pulse when im on


I've got a pulse honi :whistling: :laugh:


----------

